# Chocolate sires



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Are there any new titled chocolate Labrador sires out there? 
Or Chocolate Males that are running field trials that have a National Titled Sire? 
Looking for current information.


----------



## Casey A (May 31, 2011)

AFC Choco's Lickity Split is the only one that I can think of that is chocolate (not just chocolate factored) and out of a National Champ (NAFC Barton Creek O' Mustad) 

But I could be wrong


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Casey A (May 31, 2011)

You're welcome. I'll be paying attention to this thread as I'm interested to learn about the new up and coming chocolates that are running trials but might not yet be titled.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Me too.  Micki


----------



## Nick Toti (Feb 3, 2011)

Moosetogooseranch said:


> Are there any new titled chocolate Labrador sires out there?
> Or Chocolate Males that are running field trials that have a National Titled Sire?
> Looking for current information.


Not sure how "current/new" you are looking for but FC AFC RR Cosmic Rise 'N Fall MH titled FC in 2014


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Steve Ferguson's Brink's Buster Brown could be considered "up and coming." Q'd for 2016 national amateur at Three and a half.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Thank you, Josie and Nick


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Here is one to watch- I believe that he is now an HRCH and is currently running (and winning/placing) FT Derbies. 
http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?116753-Special-HR-Title&highlight=Benson


----------



## DuckDynasty (Aug 12, 2014)

Does this signify a chocolate Ammo litter?


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

DuckDynasty said:


> Does this signify a chocolate Ammo litter?


 It's a possibility. 
Thanks, Firehouselabs


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

AFC Arnold's Burley Tabster MH, Rick Arnold, he also has AFC Tab's son Arnold's Burley Skid-mark Q2A (who has an Am. 4th?) Over the Hill Labs. 

Glen Lakes F-One-Wonder MH Q2A I like his Dam AFC Glen Lake Black Kristy, guess his dad FC AFC Pirate wasn't that bad either 

AFC Tick


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=41263

His dam has been a Canadian national finalist a few times.


----------



## Casey A (May 31, 2011)

Micki, are you only looking at Chocolate studs, or are you interested in chocolate factored black studs as well?


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks, Hunt'Em-Up and Purpledawg. 
Casey, That's a very good question! We would like some choco puppies, however we have not committed yet. A black Lab that throws Chocolates is an option. Thanks


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

Moosetogooseranch said:


> Thanks, Hunt'Em-Up and Purpledawg.
> Casey, That's a very good question! We would like to see some choco puppies, however we have not committed yet. A black Lab that throws Chocolates is an option. Thanks


FC HRCH SRS Watermark's Texas Welcome is a Chocolate factored black. Sired by Lean Mac. 

http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=3378

Here are some RTF threads about Howdy and the type pups he throws:

http://www.retrievertraining.net/fo...as-Welcome-MH-quot-Howdy-quot&highlight=Howdy

http://www.retrievertraining.net/fo...exas-Welcome-Howdy&highlight=Watermarks+Texas


----------



## mathewrodriguez (May 11, 2011)

Maestro is a very nice dog - 42 derby points. Level headed, intelligent and tractable. Andy Kahn now co-owns the dog.


----------



## Mike Sale (Feb 1, 2011)

msg sent , but your inbox is full.


----------



## Nick Toti (Feb 3, 2011)

Also for possible live ties, a couple black choc factored FC Sons by Pirate, FC AFC Make it Happen Captain and FC Swift Rivers No Problem


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks Jeff, Matt and Nick!
Mike, can you please resend. Thanks


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

bamajeff said:


> FC HRCH SRS Watermark's Texas Welcome is a Chocolate factored black. Sired by Lean Mac.
> He's an absolutely Gorgeous and Talented Dog!! Looking to do a Natural breeding due to a previous Surgical AI and no puppies.


----------



## lancinslabs (Jan 24, 2011)

keep an eye on GRHRCH Mississippi Mayhem MH he will be running field trails starting this spring. check him out on hunting lab pedigree.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Thank you, Lancinslabs


----------



## Baby Duck (Jul 14, 2005)

Nfc rascal would be a heck of a breeding but Frozen AI only or his son NAFTCH chip but frozen only also. Both would be first national winning choc m and female breeding.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Thank you! Baby Duck
Ammo is an EIC carrier. So, first choice will be an EIC and CMN clear male. Another option might be to breed to 2 sires and DNA the litter. A possiblity. Anybody have any imput on that?
Thanks, Micki


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Bill, it has been done before. I have an 8 year old BLF from such. PM me for more information. 

Jeff


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

I'll give you a call shortly. 
Thanks, Jeff


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

Just go for the "BEST" clearance "free" black male(s) for performance. Color can follow. That way you guarantee good FT placement to extend her genetic contribution. My .02 cents.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

swliszka said:


> Just go for the "BEST" clearance "free" black male(s) for performance. Color can follow. That way you guarantee good FT placement to extend her genetic contribution. My .02 cents.


My guess if the breeding is to Ammo, they will have zero issue placing the pups in quality performance homes!


----------



## Casey A (May 31, 2011)

"Just go for the "BEST" clearance "free" black male(s) for performance. Color can follow. That way you guarantee good FT placement to extend her genetic contribution. My .02 cents." 

They already did a breeding to Tubbs. Now she is looking for a breeding to another FT quality stud that will produce Chocolate. I'm not trying to speak for Bill and Micki, but I'm sure the wait list is already full no matter who the lucky sire is.


----------



## Casey A (May 31, 2011)

FOM beat me to it


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

i understood all of that but she has a very limited breeding window with clearance issues and it should be the genetic performance issue that counts. Brown Dog Mafia regards..


----------



## Casey A (May 31, 2011)

I understand all of that as well, which is why they tried a breeding with Grady and were successful with the breeding to Tubbs. However, part of your point was for "Guaranteed" FT placement to extend her genetic contribution. My point and FOM's point was that the quality of the pro placement won't be an issue.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

If it were me I'd go for a Black out-cross that carries Chocolate, get 2 colors and FT peeps usually prefer black. You've already got the Barracuda blue line, which just my experience tends to get diluted when crossed to other top name dogs .

I'd also go for a young hormonal male, who has pups on the ground, that has shown to produce larger litters, not sure I'd bother with the 2 sire thing. After all in the scheme of things a female FC AFC is usually an older dog and usually they are harder to breed. So the jury should not be out on the male. Still sometimes the dog 2 kennels down works best. I know a couple of FC AFC females who accidentally hooked up with untitled dogs, after people had tried to breed them to the (who's who of performance dogs and only had 3 & 4 pups), The whoops resulted in big litters of pups, and those pups became much more accomplished than the first (top breeding litter). There might be a reason that uptown girls, tend to like those down kennel boys .


----------



## Casey A (May 31, 2011)

Has anyone seen this dog run? He has such a unique pedigree for a chocolate carrier. http://huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=50642 

It's also not quite clear if he is an EIC carrier or Clear. I've seen conflicting info.


----------



## championretrievers (Feb 7, 2008)

*GRHRCH UH Big Mamou's Run Forest Run MH MNH4 HOF***

GRHRCH UH Big Mamou's Run Forest Run MH MNH4 HOF **

Following is a link to Gump's pedigree and his stats. 

http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=26809










GRHRCH UH Big Mamou’s Run Forest Run MH MNH4** (FC AFC Land’s Ahoy x Peakbrook’s Tiger Eye QAA).Gump is the 3rd chocolate in history to achieve the highest titles in the hunting test world, Grand Hunting Retriever Champion and Master National Hunter. He achieved his MNH in three consecutive years, starting with his first qualification as a two year old. At six years old, he has a lot more time to reach even greater pinnacles. Gump’s sire “Pirate” has qualified for 5 National Opens, was an Open winner at 36 months old, FC-AFC at age three, high point open dog in 2009, and has 154 all-age points. His dam is QAA who is 5/5 Master Hunt tests and is also the full sibling to FC AFC It’s All Over Now Baby Blue. Gump is following in his footsteps. Following are his statistics: 



•HR title at 16 months


•HRCH at 17 months


•MH at 2 years old


•Qualified for the 2012 Master National at 2 years old


•Passed the 2012 Fall International GRAND Hunt


•Passed the 2012 Master National


•Jam in Owner/Handler Qualifier Fall 2012 in one of his first field trial debuts


•Qualified for the 2013 Master National December 2012


•Upland Hunter Title 4/4 in Spring 2013


•Passed the 2013 Fall Grand giving him his Grand Hunting Retriever Champion Title GRHRCH

•Passed his 2nd consecutive Master National


•Qualified for the 2014 Master National in December 2013


•Passed the 2014 Master National earning his Master National Hunter Title MNH


•The third chocolate in history to hold the two highest hunt test titles, GRHRCH and MNH


•Passed his 4th Consecutive Master National, earning him the title of MNH4

Qualified for the 2016 Master National


----------



## browndoggirls (Dec 5, 2009)

Tried to pm you... looks like the box is full..


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for all of your imput! Alot of good info. 
We still have not decided. A huge concern is, if we breed to a black that throws chocolate, we may not get any chocolates. But, still not ruling it out. Some Black males may throw more chocolates than others. However, I am not aware of any. Does anyone know of a black sire that has thrown a high number of chocolates? Hunt'Em-Up your point on the young hormonal stud is something that we are concerned with as well.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

browndoggirls said:


> Tried to pm you... looks like the box is full..


I will delete some pm's. Please try again in a few minutes. Thanks


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

> Some Black males may throw more chocolates than others. However, I am not aware of any. Does anyone know of a black sire that has thrown a high number of chocolates?


I really doubt there is such a thing. With lack of statistics, it may seem that way.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Moosetogooseranch said:


> Thanks for all of your imput! Alot of good info.
> We still have not decided. A huge concern is, if we breed to a black that throws chocolate, we may not get any chocolates. But, still not ruling it out. Some Black males may throw more chocolates than others. However, I am not aware of any. Does anyone know of a black sire that has thrown a high number of chocolates? Hunt'Em-Up your point on the young hormonal stud is something that we are concerned with as well.


My MH QAA has thrown more chocolates than blacks when bred to a chocolate female but I am sure you are looking for a far more accomplished stud than mine.

http://huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=43470


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

ErinsEdge said:


> I really doubt there is such a thing. With lack of statistics, it may seem that way.


Yah, What's the chances of getting more or even one chocolate when breeding to a black?


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Mike Peters-labguy23 said:


> My MH QAA has thrown more chocolates than blacks when bred to a chocolate female but I am sure you are looking for a far more accomplished stud than mine.
> 
> 
> http://huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=43470


Thanks Mike. Curious, what ratio did you get?


----------



## yukonriverriley (Aug 15, 2007)

Have you looked at Trinity's Riptide Ryder MH? Not a field titled chocolate, but his younger full sister (who I own) is an AFC and 3 points shy of her FC (has her win). I also own Rip's littermate who is QAA. These are both high drive, super marking dogs who are also exceptionally cooperative and almost completely amateur trained. The other pups from the litters went to hunt test and pet homes, so no telling what they would have been capable of. At the moment Lucy (the younger of mine) is killing it in a 78 dog Open in Texas with her amateur handler (my mom) running (of course I probably just jinxed her now!). I did a hypothetical mating on gooddoginfo and it was interesting, both have Cuda on top and Hattie McBunn on the bottom, but it's not too tight certainly wouldn't qualify as a linebreeding. 

http://www.trinitylabs.net/AboutRip.htm

If you want to look them up on entry express my girls are AFC Trinity's Moose on the Loose and Trinity's Yukon River Riley. Riley was my first dog, so she took the brunt of the new handler/trainer screw ups and still managed to get QAA .


----------



## SBodie (Jul 13, 2012)

Casey A said:


> Has anyone seen this dog run? He has such a unique pedigree for a chocolate carrier. http://huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=50642
> 
> It's also not quite clear if he is an EIC carrier or Clear. I've seen conflicting info.


I have seen this dog run a time or two. He is EIC clear. Very nice dog.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Moosetogooseranch said:


> Yah, What's the chances of getting more or even one chocolate when breeding to a black?


It's never the same. You only get a bad average when you want one. I have been averaging more chocolates than blacks with different sires but you have to have a high number of breedings to see them even out. Here are some of my numbers Black to Chocolate with recessive Chocolate. Long time ago when I did it I got more 8 pups 2 chocolate and no CF.
11 pups-7 chocolate
9 5C
7 4C
12 7C
7 6C
9 5C
10 5C
7 4C


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I use to keep track, stopped after about 25 litters. We never had a litter from my black (chocolate factored) to a chocolate female that we didn't get any chocolate puppies but I know there was a time or two we only had male or female chocolates.


----------



## DuckDynasty (Aug 12, 2014)

Strictly from what I have gathered here on RTF from various brown dog threads recently:

Titled living chocolates: Tab, Tide, Choco, Tick and Buster. Brinks Buster Brown being the youngest, and Choco Lickity Split the only one sired by a National Titled (NAFC Hook)

"Up and comer" QAA chocolate studs: WBF's Man on the Stand, Dynamic Fishermen, Ryder's Bull Rush, Glen Lake F One Wonder and Arnold's Burly Skid Mark. Fisher being the only one sired by a National tiled (also Hook)..... And not including Ammo's various QAA brothers. (Edited to add They Call Me Tater Salad, and Frankels Perfect Line Thunder sired by CNAFC Aces High)

Titled living chocolate factored: Payton, Kenny, Cappy, Bond, Straight (Swift Rivers No Problems being the youngest)

i am sure there are more, in the latter two categories in particular maybe someone can add.

Maestro is the all time high point derby choc male and sired by Roux's brother Drake which makes for an interesting cross with Ammo.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

While I was keeping track Berkley was throwing about 60% chocolates, the most we had was 7 chocolate and 2 blacks. I think only a couple times did we have less than 50% chocolate.


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

Yep hill top Tacoma


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Bill,

Your inbox is full again. Please clean it once more so I can get a message to you.

Hope you, Micki, and the little girl dog are well!

Frank Price


----------



## DuckDynasty (Aug 12, 2014)

Apologize if already mentioned, but noticed another young QAA choc out of a can national titled (Aces High III)... Frankel's Perfect Line Thunder, 2015 derby list and sibling to 2013 NDC Kirkwoods Ace of Lonestar. Dam sired by Chopper.


----------



## JoeOverby (Jan 2, 2010)

CCR's They Call Me Tater Salad "Tater"
http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=62818
Pups are still young but there is one with Jason Baker and Robbie rt now. So far, pups from previous litters have been a lot of fun and easy to train...


----------



## rrwilly (Jul 22, 2009)

FC AFC Rebel Ridge Cosmic Rise 'n Fall MH "Tide" is probably the most titled with an awesome pedigree but I don't see his hip rating on OFA I assume he must have been penn hip tested since I've seen a few litters posted.


----------



## Casey A (May 31, 2011)

I think Tide's owners stated in another thread that he suffered a hip injury as a puppy. They were not going to breed him but have changed their minds in that regard.


----------



## Casey A (May 31, 2011)

DuckDynasty said:


> Apologize if already mentioned, but noticed another young QAA choc out of a can national titled (Aces High III)... Frankel's Perfect Line Thunder, 2015 derby list and sibling to 2013 NDC Kirkwoods Ace of Lonestar. Dam sired by Chopper.


I have kept my eye on this breeding between Aces and Nova, I'll be able to take a look at him run next month.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Thank you, Yukonriverriley, SBodie, Fom, Mike, Jeff, Joe, rrwilly and CASEY. I appreciate the information!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

DuckDynasty, Thanks! Awesome Research!!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks, Joe!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Can someone tell me the capacity on pm's that can be saved?


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Casey A said:


> I have kept my eye on this breeding between Aces and Nova, I'll be able to take a look at him run next month.


Very nice breeding. He gets it from both sides. I own his half sister by FC-Cash, and I can tell you that their dam, Mad River's Supernova-"Star", throws really good stuff. My girl looks and acts like her mama and just may be the most intelligent animal I've owned in 25 yrs. Unfortunately she's not run any HTs or FTs, but shows her ability by being very consistent in both the blind and training.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

David, Thanks for your reply.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Moosetogooseranch said:


> Can someone tell me the capacity on pm's that can be saved?


100 total... Sent and received... Or, it used to be that way.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Bill, FYI Thunder , dog mentioned by Duck, is on John and Amy's truck.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

labsforme said:


> Bill, FYI Thunder , dog mentioned by Duck, is on John and Amy's truck.


Thanks, Jeff.


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Pirate through one full litter of Chocolates frozen A.I. breeding too. 
I own a pup from it. That gene combination very successful Pirate to various Tiger McBunn x GatorPoints Sweet Potato Pie offsprings


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Thank you, Purpledawg!


Purpledawg said:


> Pirate through one full litter of Chocolates frozen A.I. breeding too.
> I own a pup from it. That gene combination very successful Pirate to varies Tiger McBunn x GatorPoints Sweet Potato Pie offspring


----------



## Fon (Oct 8, 2010)

Well I've been reading through all these posts for a couple of days now and I am compelled to say a few things here since I have stayed in close touch with the owners of 9 out of the 11 pups that are out of my dog and Maestro. Everyone of the owners have mentioned to me how highly driven their dog is to retrieve, their intelligence, and their complete and overwhelming satisfaction with the dog. I firmly believe all the positive traits that these 9 pups have is simply due to the correct pairing of Maestro with a bitch that possesses the right pedigree. I plan to repeat this breeding.
Fon Apostol 
Summit's Tangled Up In Blue MH QAA


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Thank you, Fon.


----------



## dogdaddy (Jul 19, 2009)

not new but AFC Ten Bears Road Trip has one of the best pedigrees of any chocolate sire. All but two in the third generation are FT titled dogs. I own a litter mate to Ammo and used Tick as well as FC Nandool's Elwood Blues on her and got very strong high flying pups from both. Both are EIC clear. sending a PM


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

dogdaddy said:


> not new but AFC Ten Bears Road Trip has one of the best pedigrees of any chocolate sire. All but two in the third generation are FT titled dogs. I own a litter mate to Ammo and used Tick as well as FC Nandool's Elwood Blues on her and got very strong high flying pups from both. Both are EIC clear. sending a PM


Thank you, Dogdaddy.


----------



## johngoehl (Nov 5, 2014)

Moosetogooseranch said:


> Are there any new titled chocolate Labrador sires out there?
> Or Chocolate Males that are running field trials that have a National Titled Sire?
> Looking for current information.


Black/Choc. factored: FC Swift River's No Problems


----------



## SummitLabs (May 5, 2009)

Black, chocolate factored, Summit's Country Roads Take Me Home, "Denver". Just 4 years old and won an 86 dog Open at N. AL last week, needs 2 points to title.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Thank you John and Summit Labs.
Congratulations Summit Labs!
Way to go!!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Casey A said:


> AFC Choco's Lickity Split is the only one that I can think of that is chocolate (not just chocolate factored) and out of a National Champ (NAFC Barton Creek O' Mustad)


I just got word that AFC Choco Lickity Split just WON the Amateur and that qualified him for the Nationals! Congratulations Don, Betty and CHOCO!!!!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

We would like to thank all of you who posted, called, pm'd, etc... A Sire has been chosen. God willing, Ammo will have some healthy chocolate puppies in a couple months. It was a very tough decision. We are proud to announce the Sire; Walk by Faith's Man on the Stand "Maestro" Owned by Danny Haas and Andy Kahn. Maestro is the All-Time High Point Chocolate Male Derby Dog. Both Ammo and Maestro are proven markers. Hopefully the puppies will inherent the same qualities that these two have to offer, along with the Champions in their pedigrees. Thanks again for helping us pick a Sire. God Bless, Bill and Micki


----------



## Gerald Kelley (Apr 26, 2010)

Awesome Choco Litter for sure!


----------



## DDietrich (Sep 15, 2006)

That would have been my choice too Micki. I have been watching for litters by Maestro. Not that you needed any help with a waiting list for pups out of Ammo. Good Luck!!


----------



## bigo181979 (Dec 3, 2013)

Moosetogooseranch said:


> We would like to thank all of you who posted, called, pm'd, etc... A Sire has been chosen. God willing, Ammo will have some healthy chocolate puppies in a couple months. It was a very tough decision. We are proud to announce the Sire; Walk by Faith's Man on the Stand "Maestro" Owned by Danny Haas and Andy Kahn. Maestro is the All-Time High Point Chocolate Male Derby Dog. Both Ammo and Maestro are proven markers. Hopefully the puppies will inherent the same qualities that these two have to offer, along with the Champions in their pedigrees. Thanks again for helping us pick a Sire. God Bless, Bill and Micki


I have a pup that will have the same pedigree as these pups. She is out of Pearl, full ammo sister, and Maestro, she is the only EIC clear female. She is such a great dog, tons of drive, very willing and will not quit. Shes got great style speed and agility and her marking is wonderful. I was hoping to make a derby dog out of her but she cut her foot badly at 8 months and had to be laid up for 3 months healing so she fell behind and I put a different dog into training instead with Danny. 

I have been working her at home as much as time allows, which honestly isn't nearly enough. But I will be sending her off here soon to train for her MH and HRCH titles. Hoping a full time trainer will get her caught back. I look forward to seeing what these pups can do. I love Maestro and Danny is just such a top notch guy. It was refreshing to find someone like Danny that will tell it like it is and not candy coat things.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Any one have a link to Maestro pedigree?


----------



## Peter Balzer (Mar 15, 2014)

Mark Sehon said:


> Any one have a link to Maestro pedigree?


http://huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=73894

Here you go. 

So much anticipation on a breeding like this, can't imagine the excitement that Bill, Micki, Danny, and company are feeling.


----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=73894


----------



## DuckDynasty (Aug 12, 2014)

I am excited to see how this kissing cousins cross turns out. I am one of the proud Maestro pup owners referenced in Fon's post out of her now QAA Tangle and could not be happier!


----------



## Bayou Meto Man (Oct 1, 2014)

My Maestro pup is now 9 months old and we have started the hunt test game. Couldn't be happier with his want to and courage.


----------



## Mike Sale (Feb 1, 2011)

I bred to his full brother and the pups are awesome !


----------



## Casey A (May 31, 2011)

Congratulations Bill and Micki, those pups will be lights out marking machines!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Casey A said:


> Congratulations Bill and Micki, those pups will be lights out marking machines!


Awe..... Thanks. What a blessing that would be! We should know after the ultra sound. We will keep you posted.
Micki


----------



## Christine Maddox (Mar 9, 2009)

Here's an up and coming nice MH chocolate stud. Just passed his 2nd straight grand to earn GRHRCH title as a 3 year old.
I may be prejudice as he is out of my female, but a great pedigree out of Tiger McBunn. Also EIC and CNM clear. 

http://huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=95830


----------



## rrwilly (Jul 22, 2009)

Does anyone know if this happened?


----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

Christine Maddox said:


> Here's an up and coming nice MH chocolate stud. Just passed his 2nd straight grand to earn GRHRCH title as a 3 year old.
> I may be prejudice as he is out of my female, but a great pedigree out of Tiger McBunn. Also EIC and CNM clear.
> 
> http://huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=95830


He truly is s stud! Beautiful dog. I'll have to keep him in mind if the time ever comes for me to start looking for a stud.


----------

